# Massey Ferguson 360 turbo losing power



## massey360 (Jul 12, 2015)

When using this tractor, it runs normally until I turn it off and try to use it again. Unless I wait for it to completely cool off it can barely get out of its own way when I restart it. I've checked all the filters and bled the fuel system. Neither helped. Any suggestions?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Are you ref. to engine rpms are low or transmission wont go??
Check the actual throttle position ON THE INJ. PUMP..
That's to say, w/ the engine OFF, pull the throttle wide open & LOOK at the throttle position ON THE PUMP.. it SHOULD be touching the hi speed screw..
Those "control linkages" loosen up after time.. & just because your wide open in the seat.. doesn't mean your wide open on the pump..
I hope this helps..


----------



## massey360 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, I'll check the linkage. Transmission is fine, it just has no power after a warm restart.


----------

